# growth



## bobberz87 (Jan 10, 2007)

Does anyone have any tips for good growth rates for central and south american cichlids?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Certainly. Space, water changes (To cut down growth inhibitors, nitrates are not important as previously thought), Amount of protien, temperature, and most importantly, heiracy.

The best conditions to maxamize growth in any tropical fish is the following:

Biggest tank possible,
Most protien enriched food possible that the fish will consume in a few minutes without leftovers,
At least 25% water changes twice a week,
24-27 degrees c during the day,
19-25 at night,
No bullies, a stressed fish will not grow.

In these conditions a lone oscar cichlid will grow from 1 inch to 12 inches in six months.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I once bought fifty 2 inch oscars in bulk for 50 pence each, feed them ox heart (very protien enriched), and watch them grow. Within a year most of them were full grown, I then sold them online to people for around 10 pounds each or over, while the shops were doing them for over 30 quid. I sold around half of them, and am still trying to flog the rest.lol


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Big tank, frequent water changes, and frozen protein rich foods. What type of fish in question, and what size tank?


----------



## bobberz87 (Jan 10, 2007)

1 jack dempsey 
1 green terror 
1 red devil
75 gallon


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

ooh, get rid of the red devil, it will DEFINATELY kill the other two in that size tank. You can replace it with an equal sized cichlid, RD's are just too damn aggressive.

Also, the other two will be under stress from him and wwont grow as fast if you keep him in there.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Gourami Swami said:


> ooh, get rid of the red devil, it will DEFINATELY kill the other two in that size tank. You can replace it with an equal sized cichlid, RD's are just too damn aggressive.
> 
> Also, the other two will be under stress from him and wwont grow as fast if you keep him in there.


What makes you say that? If all three fish have a territory of their own then the only problem you'll have is water quality. I say at least a 25% water change twice a week will keep the water crystal clear.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Have you not kept a RD? 

Im with gourami swami on this one. RD should be a sole 75 gallon fish. After it reaches sexual maturity it will kill your other two fish. Id just leave it out of the equation or leave it in the tank alone.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

No cichlid man, in a 75, all three fish wont have their own territory. The RD will have one big territory and kill the others. Definately get rid of that one. You can replace it with an equal sized fish, RD's just have off-the-charts aggresion levels.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> No cichlid man, in a 75, all three fish wont have their own territory. The RD will have one big territory and kill the others. Definately get rid of that one. You can replace it with an equal sized fish, RD's just have off-the-charts aggresion levels.


True red devils arnt as bad as the muts mixed with midas but still to much for the other two fish in the tank. and i doubt bobber will get a true RD.


----------



## bobberz87 (Jan 10, 2007)

My green terror Beats up on my red devil and my red devil is bigger.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

bobberz87 said:


> My green terror Beats up on my red devil and my red devil is bigger.


Exactly, what makes you think red devils are the king of cichlids? Most cenrtal americans have the same temperment. The best way to judge who will win a fight is by the size of the mouth, not the body.
I've got a 8 foot tank with all sorts of central american cichlids, all are fine.


----------

